# Litter training an adult?



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

We have an almost 3 year old, Dexter, and are hoping to add another puppy to our family soon. The new puppy will likely already be litter box trained but Dexter never was. Is it too late to train him? Or should we just continue his outdoor pottying while allowing the puppy to use a litter box? When we got Dexter we didn’t know much about dogs using a litter box but have become much more interested in it the more we have learned. Thank you for any advice you might have!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kshpenn said:


> We have an almost 3 year old, Dexter, and are hoping to add another puppy to our family soon. The new puppy will likely already be litter box trained but Dexter never was. Is it too late to train him? Or should we just continue his outdoor pottying while allowing the puppy to use a litter box? When we got Dexter we didn't know much about dogs using a litter box but have become much more interested in it the more we have learned. Thank you for any advice you might have!


I wouldn't COUNT on it, but I HAVE seen a FEW dogs who started using a littler box, at least to pee in, when they saw a little one getting highly rewarded for it, and smelled the pee being left in the box. So it's worth a try.


----------

